# Einordnung eines Greifers auf einem Industrieroboter für die Zertifizierung



## SafetyRookie (17 Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
wir haben ein Erzeugnis, genauer gesagt ein Greifer, für den Einsatz auf einem *Industrieroboter*.
Gemäß der Definition der Maschinenrichtlinie haben wir uns nach langer Diskussion darauf geeinigt das es sich hierbei um ein *Lastaufnahmemittel* handelt.
Lastaufnahmemittel werden üblicherweise an Maschinen zum Heben von Lasten verwendet. M.E. sind Roboter keine Maschinen zum Heben von Lasten.
Andere Definitionen treffen auch nicht ein, daher habe ich mich am Ende doch überreden lassen.


Dieser Roboter mit dem Greifer wird etwa 1 m lange 40 cm bereite und 5 cm dicke Metallplatten zur Weiterbearbeitung in eine CNC Maschine tragen.
Dieser Greifer besteht aus einer Traverse die über Saugnäpfe diese Metallplatten erst von einer Palette hebt bis es von pneumatischen Zylindern und Schwenkantrieben positioniert und festgehalten wird.

Wir sind uns nicht sicher ob wir, um die Anforderungen der Maschinenrichtlinie zu erfüllen, DIN EN 13135 oder DIN EN 13155 betrachten und die Anforderungen erfüllen müssen.
Könnt Ihr mir sagen ob die Einordunung richtig ist und welche Norm hier gilt?

Viele Grüße

Neco


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2019)

Interessant.
So haben wir unsere Greifer noch nie betrachtet.
Wir machen eine normale Risikobeurteilung und betrachten z.B. die Gefahren bei Versagen der Greiferaufnahme bzw. des Wechselsystems. Und natürlich die Gefahren durch das Werkstück bei Versagen des Greifers.
Bin mal auf die Diskussion gespannt. 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (18 Dezember 2019)

ich würde solche Vorrichtungen als auswechselbare Ausrüstung sehen
 <- nicht mehr gültig, siehe nächster Beitrag


----------



## stevenn (18 Dezember 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> ich würde solche Vorrichtungen als auswechselbare Ausrüstung sehen


kommando zurück, vielleicht doch eher Lastaufnahmemittel. und dementsprechend sehe ich es so, das die EN 13155 zwingend angewendet werden muss. machen wir auch, wenn wir Lastaufnahmemittel bauen

hilft das?
https://www.bmas.de/SharedDocs/Down...6C36F39DD6FFC4230F?__blob=publicationFile&v=1 
ab seite 488


----------



## hirngabel (18 Dezember 2019)

SafetyRookie schrieb:


> M.E. sind Roboter keine Maschinen zum Heben von Lasten.



Wieso nicht?


----------



## stevenn (19 Dezember 2019)

hirngabel schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?


ich denke es geht darum, dass ein Roboter keine Maschine ist, oder?


----------



## SafetyRookie (19 Dezember 2019)

Danke Blockmove,

ich hatte auch vor anfangs eine Risikobeurteilung nach ISO 12100 durchzuführen.
ISO 12100 ist ja eine A-Norm. Ich dachte mir es wäre besser eine zutreffende B- oder C-Norm anzuwenden.
Damit würde ich mir die Risikobeurteilung sparen weil die C-Normen in meisten Fällen die Anforderungen für Risikominderung, Doku etc. bereits enthalten. 
Manche enthalten sogar den PLr, was hier auch ein Thema sein könnte, weil pneumatische Schwenker zum Einsatz kommen, die über eventuell auf den Greifer montierten Ventile gesteuert werden.

Was meinst du dazu?


----------



## SafetyRookie (19 Dezember 2019)

Danke Stevenn,

das Hilft definitiv. Ich habe mir die Liste genauer angeschaut.
Nr. 12 und 13, also die Traversen kommen dem Greifer am Nächsten.
Ein Greifer ist in der Liste leider nicht enthalten.

EN 13155 gilt nicht für pneumatische Gefährdungen. Das hat mich dazu geführt das ich die Frage gestellt habe.
Gilt sie trotzdem für den Greifer oder weil die Saugnäpfe und pneumatische Schwenkeinheiten auf den Greifer kommen und diese versargen und zu einer Gefährdungen führen können diese Norm nicht benutzt werden kann?


----------



## det (20 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Neco,

ihr solltet die EN10218-1 beachten. Euer Greifer ist eigentlich ein "Endeffektor" . In Tabelle A1 sind die Gefährdungen aufgelistet die beachtet werden müssen. einen Teil 2 gibt es auch noch.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Tommi (21 Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

ich schließe mich DET an.
Hier eine Zitat aus der EN10218-1



> *Endeffektor
> 
> *Vorrichtung, die speziell zum Anbringen an die mechanische Schnittstelle konzipiert ist, mit der der Roboter seine Aufgabe erfüllt
> 
> BEISPIEL Greifer, Schrauber, Schweißzange, Spritzpistole.



Macht die Sache nicht zu kompliziert.
Wichtig ist, daß der "Endeffektor nicht sein Teil verliert und vielleicht bei
Energieausfall es auch noch wegwirft (mitten in eine Besuchergruppe )

Beispiele:

- Druckluftüberwachung bei Saugern und sofortigem Stop bei
  Druckabfall, Verwendung mehrerer Unterdruckerzeuger

- Verwenden von Impulsventilen bei pneumatischen Greifern


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich schließe mich DET an.
> Hier eine Zitat aus der EN10218-1
> ...



Besuchergruppe oder Werksleitung darfst du aber nicht für die RBU nehmen ... Das ergibt Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit SELTEN  Ich nehm da immer die Kollegen Keiner, Jemand und Niemand


----------



## juergen@kuehnle-online.de (26 Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
der Greifer an einem Industrieroboter ist ein Endeffektor und wird normalerweise auf Basis der Norm DIN EN ISO 10218-2 (Typ-C-Norm) bewertet. Diese Kombination wird als Industrierobotersystem betrachtet und kann eine Maschine im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie sein. In diesem konkreten Fall kann dieses Industrierobotersystem auch als Lade-/Entladesystem der CNC-Maschine betrachtet werden und kann dann eine unvollständige Maschine sein. Für die CNC-Maschine gibt es die Norm DIN EN ISO 16090-1:2019-12 (Hinweis: noch keine harmonisierte Norm, wird allerdings harmonisiert), die Bearbeitungszentren als vollständige Maschinen behandelt und Lade-/Entladesysteme für Werkstücke berücksichtigt.
Ein Greifer wird nur zum Lastaufnahmemittel, wenn der Industrieroboter mit einem Schnellwechselsystem ausgestattet ist. Dann benötigt der Greifer mit dem wechselbaren Teil des Schnellwechselsystems ein getrenntes Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren und eine eigene CE-Kennzeichnung. Dann kann die DIN EN 13155 angewendet werden. Allerdings bitte beachten, dass die DIN EN 13155 eine Norm für Kräne ist und besondere Anforderungen für das elektrische System hat.

Meine Empfehlung ist, entweder die DIN EN ISO 10218-2 oder die DIN EN ISO 16090-1 anzuwenden.

Die genannten Metallplatten sind so schwer, dass der Abwurf der Metallplatten auf jeden Fall ein Risiko darstellt. Sauggreifer bestehen aus Elastomeren bzw. Gummi, für die nach dem Stand der Wissenschaft und Technik ein plötzliches Versagen angenommen werden muss. Es sind hier auf jeden Fall Maßnahmen zu treffen, dass die Metallplatten nicht abgeworfen werden, wenn die Sauggreifer versagen, z.B. mit pneumatisch betätigten Klammern, die den Rand der Platten umgreifen und ein Abwurf verhindern.

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Tommi (27 Dezember 2019)

> . mit pneumatisch betÃ¤tigten Klammern, die den Rand der Platten umgreifen und ein Abwurf verhindern.


Da muss ich mal drüber nachdenken, wie groß sind denn die Platten?


----------



## SafetyRookie (3 Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ein frohes neues Jahr und sorry für die verspätete Antwort.

Dieser Roboter mit dem Greifer  wird etwa 1 m lange 40 cm bereite und 5 cm dicke Metallplatten zur  Weiterbearbeitung in eine CNC Maschine tragen.

Viele Grüße

Neco


----------



## Matze001 (3 Januar 2020)

Was für ein Metall ist es denn?

Es gibt ja auch Lösungen bei denen Permanentmagneten mit einem Pneumatikzylinder bewegt werden (ähnlich wie die Magnetheber für Kräne, nur halt nicht über einen Hebel).
(Sowas zum Beispiel): https://www.schmalz.com/de/vakuumte...greifer/magnetgreifer/magnetgreifer-sgm-hp-ht

Da wäre auch bei Energieausfall kein Problem, da die Position erhalten bleibt und der Permanentmagnet hält.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## SafetyRookie (5 Januar 2020)

Gute Frage,

diesbezüglich gibt es keine Vorgaben. Ich werde nachfragen.

Ich denke es könnten auch Alu-Platten sein. 
Wenn es Stahlplatten sind kann dein Vorschlag aufjeden Fall betrachtet und eingesetzt werden.

Gruß

Neco


----------



## SafetyRookie (28 Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bisschen die Normenreihe DIN EN ISO 10218 studiert. DIN EN ISO 10218-2 beinhaltet Anforderungen an einem Endeffektor und Gefährdungsbeispiele. 
Ich finde das ist ein Art vordefinierte Risikobeurteilung. Ich frage mich nun was für ein Erzeugnis ich am Ende habe und welche Dokumentation benötigt wird?
Der Endeffektor bzw. der Greifer ist keine unvollständige Maschine oder kein Lastaufnahmemittel. Ist es dann eine Baugruppe?
Reicht es aus das ich für die Dokumentation die durchgeführten Schritte, eventuelle Berechnungen und Tests und die Betriebsanleitung der eingebauten Teile zusammenbringen?

Viele Grüße

Neco


----------



## Tommi (28 Januar 2020)

Also für mich ist der Endeffektor genauso eine Gefahrenstelle, wie der Roboter selbst.
Du legst in Deiner Gefährdungsbeurteilung dar, welche Schutzmaßnahme Du für 
welche Situation triffst.

- Maßnahme gegen Verlieren des Werkstückes
- Verhalten bei Energieausfall
- manuelles Lösen des Werkstückes bei ausgeschaltetem Roboter
- Schutz von Leitungen und Schläuchen
- Bruch bei Betrieb
- gefahrloses manuelles Ansteuern des Endeffektors während des 
  Roboterteachens vom Roboterpanel 
- usw.

Was die Werker und Instandhalter beachten müssen, kommt in die 
Betriebsanleitung, die Unterlagen der Bauteilehersteller kommen in
 die Doku.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen, die 10218-2 gibt doch gute Tipps.


----------



## SafetyRookie (29 Januar 2020)

Hallo Tommi, 

ja, vielen Dank,

Also ist der Endeffektor eine Art Baugruppe? Keine unvollständige Maschine.

Viele Grüße

Neco


----------



## Tommi (29 Januar 2020)

Wenn Du Systemintegrator des Roboters incl. Endeffektor bist, ist er eine Baugruppe.
Wenn Du nur den Endeffektor für einen Systemintegrator baust und ihm verkaufst, ist es, 
insbesondere bei großen Endeffektoren (z.B. für ganze Automobilseitenwände) eine unvollständige
Maschine.
Der Prozeß der Risikobeurteilung ist bei beiden Szenarien gleich.
Der Unterschied ist, daß Du im ersten Fall eine Konformitätserklärung mit Betriebsanleitung
erstellst und im zweiten Fall eine Einbauerklärung mit Montageanleitung.


----------



## SafetyRookie (29 Januar 2020)

Mit Baugruppe meinst du eine Maschine im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie, oder?

Der zweite Fall, also wir bauen den Endeffektor für einen Systemintegrator. 
Wie Du auch weißt ist die Schnittstelle zwischen Roboter und Greifer, in unserem Fall der Endeffektor, ein genormter Flansch.
Ansonten sind dann einige pneumatische Schnittstellen für die Positionierer und pneumatischen Greifer. 
Die Montageanleitung wird kein großer Aufwand, denke und hoffe ich.


----------



## SafetyRookie (29 Januar 2020)

Mir fällt noch etwas Anderes ein: die Ventile und eventuelle Regler die auf dem Endeffektor zum Einsatz kommen, sollten nach ISO 13849-2 validierte Produkte sein. 
Wenn nämlich diese sicherheitsgerichtete Bauteile versagen der Endeffektor das Werkstück verliert, könnten Menschen verletzt werden.
Der Systemintergrator sollte sozusagen seine Steuerung nach ISO 13849-1 ausgelegt haben.


----------



## Tommi (29 Januar 2020)

SafetyRookie schrieb:


> Mit Baugruppe meinst du eine Maschine im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie, oder?



Ne, der Endeffektor ist die Baugruppe:

 Roboter + Endeffektor = Robotersystem

Robotersystem + Maschine + Werkstückbereitstellung + Schutzmaßnahmen + übergeordnete Steuerung incl. Safety = Fertigungszelle


----------



## Tommi (29 Januar 2020)

SafetyRookie schrieb:


> Mir fällt noch etwas Anderes ein: die Ventile und eventuelle Regler die auf dem Endeffektor zum Einsatz kommen, sollten nach ISO 13849-2 validierte Produkte sein.
> Wenn nämlich diese sicherheitsgerichtete Bauteile versagen der Endeffektor das Werkstück verliert, könnten Menschen verletzt werden.
> Der Systemintergrator sollte sozusagen seine Steuerung nach ISO 13849-1 ausgelegt haben.



Ist das eine Frage oder eine Feststellung?


----------



## SafetyRookie (29 Januar 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> Wenn Du Systemintegrator des Roboters incl. Endeffektor bist, ist er eine Baugruppe.
> Wenn Du nur den Endeffektor für einen Systemintegrator baust und ihm verkaufst, ist es,
> insbesondere bei großen Endeffektoren (z.B. für ganze Automobilseitenwände) eine unvollständige
> Maschine.
> ...



ich habe es wie folgt verstanden:

- Endeffektor, von uns hergestellt, ist eine unvollständige Maschine -> Risikobeurteilung durchführen bzw. ISO 10218-2 anwenden -> Einbauerklärung und Montageanleitung erstellen

- Roboter + Endeffektor, von Systemintegrator hergestellt ist eine Maschine -> Risikobeurteilung durchführen bzw. ISO 16090-1 anwenden -> Konformitätserklärung durchführen und Betriebsanleitung erstellen


----------



## SafetyRookie (29 Januar 2020)

eine Feststellung..
bin Sternzeichen Löwe und brauche immer eine Bestätigung


----------



## Tommi (29 Januar 2020)

Ok, dann ist ja alles geklärt.


----------

